# thrush?



## 14013 (Nov 12, 2005)

ive suddenly just started with this itching really bad just around the vulva area, and by sheer chance i have some treatments in for thrush - the topical cream and the pessarys, thing is, i dont have the discharge so is it thrush and if it is do i need to just use the outside cream or use the inserty thing too. even though i dont have the discharge, or maybe the discharge just hasnt come on yet as it has just started now?


----------

